# Coup de foudre :-(



## torkain (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous (et à toutes)

Tout nouveau dans l'univers du mac, je suis très content de mon "vieux" Imac G3 DV tout bleu. La foudre est tombée dans le quartier et depuis plus rien.... silence de mort 
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le web, l'alim aurait grillé. J'ai ouvert la bête et franchement suis pas capable de faire quoi que ce soit.
Faut que je trouve un dépanneur, d'où mon message dans ce forum.
Je cherche un bonne adresse (ça veut dire, compétent et pas trop cher) pour faire réparer cette machine du côté de Toulouse ou de l'Ariège ou encore de l'Aude.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## anneee (6 Mai 2007)

bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé

désolé pour ton g3

tu peux trouver des revendeurs et prestataires de service ici

bon courage


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2007)

Attention aux coûts des réparations : rien que les coûts de main d'oeuvre pour ouvrir ton mac et démonter la pièce à changer pourrait être plus élevés que le prix de ta machine.


----------



## takamaka (6 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Attention aux coûts des réparations : rien que les coûts de main d'oeuvre pour ouvrir ton mac et démonter la pièce à changer pourrait être plus élevés que le prix de ta machine.



Yes!

Do It Yourself


----------



## MamaCass (6 Mai 2007)

Oui ou regarde du c&#244;t&#233; des occasions, peut &#234;tre pourras tu passer par un mod&#232;le un peu plus r&#233;cent ?

En tous cas tu pourras s&#251;rement r&#233;cup&#233;rer le disque dur et les infos qui sont dessus, si c'est uniquement l'alim qui est touch&#233; 

N'oublie jamais de d&#233;brancher votre mac et votre modem routeur du circuit electrique et t&#233;l&#233;phonique en cas d'orage 

D&#233;sol&#233;e pour ton G3 en tous cas


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2007)

Ne pas oublier que &#231;a vaut 100/150 &#8364; un imac DV et qu'on peut m&#234;me en trouver &#224; 50/80 &#8364;. D'ailleurs trouver un imac DV avec l'&#233;cran mort pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'alim, c'est largement possible aussi pour quelques dizaines d'euros &#224; peine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, je te conseillerais de ne pas r&#233;parer ce Mac. Si tu y manifeste un attachement particulier, trouves en un autre, et ne garde que la coque du tien  si &#231;a n'est pas la m&#234;me. Une machine qui a pris la foudre ne sera plus jamais fiable ! Si le disque dur n'est pas encore mort, cl&#244;ne le sur un autre, mais ne l'utilise plus ensuite, il peut te l&#226;cher n'importe quand sans pr&#233;venir.


----------



## stefdefrejus (6 Mai 2007)

Je plussoie... 
Une amie m'a amené son iMac G3 DV en "réparation" suite aux orages du week -end dernier. Quand je l'ai ouvert ça sentait le cramé à l'intérieur. 

J'ai cloné son HDD et elle va s'offrir (et à ses filles) un iMac 17" raide de neuf. Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire pour ces machines anciennes hélas.


----------



## claude72 (6 Mai 2007)

Et je confirme : un appareil électronique qui a pris la foudre, c'est tout à la poubelle. La foudre abime tous les composants, et plus rien n'est fiable, donc, à part la coque en plastique, rien n'est récupérable : ni le disque-dur, ni les barettes mémoire, ni le lecteur CD,  rien !


----------



## leptitguillaume (7 Mai 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde, il n'y a aucun risque de foudre quand le mac est éteind ou alors il faut aussi débrancher la prise qui est sur le secteur ?? (j'ai un Imac c2d 24")


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2007)

Il vaut mieux d&#233;brancher, si la foudre tombe sur cette prise, elle ira jusqu'au mac ou &#224; tout autre mat&#233;riel branch&#233; dessus.


----------



## babeuf (7 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il vaut mieux débrancher, si la foudre tombe sur cette prise, elle ira jusqu'au mac ou à tout autre matériel branché dessus.




Et je reconfirme.
Que le mac soit allumé ou éteint ne change rien.
Tout cable relié au mac (y compris le téléphone) peut le faire griller.

En cas d'orage... il faut tout débrancher !!


----------



## leptitguillaume (7 Mai 2007)

ok,merci pour vos réponses, en ce moment il y a eu de la foudre et puis je l'ai juste éteind :rose:
maintenant je ferais attention


----------



## Php21 (7 Mai 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Et je reconfirme.
> Que le mac soit allum&#233; ou &#233;teint ne change rien.
> Tout cable reli&#233; au mac (y compris le t&#233;l&#233;phone) peut le faire griller.
> 
> En cas d'orage... il faut tout d&#233;brancher !!



je confirme > D&#233;brancher Electricit&#233; + ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique : *obligatoire*.
Les risques sont trop grands en cas d'orage, et ne pas attendre que l'orage soit au-dessus de la maison.
Le tonerre ou un &#233;clair &#224; 20 km, je d&#233;branche tout, m&#234;me le scaner et l'imprimante.
*TOUT*,quoi !!!
De plus cela permet de faire un red&#233;marage complet.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
quand on voit un film au ralenti d'impact de foudre on comprend mieux l'étendue des dégats:
en effet il y a TOUJOURS un gros fluxélectrique qui s'élève  d'abord du sol puis la charge opposée dans les nuages vient au contact de cette "antenne", 
donc notre réseau domestique ainsi que le réseau interne, les connexion web sont toujours en france posés au sol est constituent un capteur de choix pour les décharges orageuses...
Patrick


----------

